# origin of the word honeymoon



## buz (Dec 8, 2005)

I've got the two pound oval glass jar of golden honey ready for the wedding. Looking for an informative bit about the term's history and use........honeymoon.
I've seen wikpedia--hoping for a little more romance.
Anyone who has a poem or such please post.
thnx


----------



## cow pollinater (Dec 5, 2007)

I seem to remember seeing something about the middle ages where a honey moon was refered to as the time when a groom stole his bride from her family in the middle of the night and kept her drunk on mead while his buddies covered their tracks until it was to late and the deed was done... I can't give you a source and I may be wrong, but I think I've seen that somewhere. Now it's gonna drive me nuts until I verify it...Thanks alot.

for poems how about:
This ring is the key
to half my money
All I want in return
...is a little honey


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

The legend of a month's supply of mead being given to the young couple in order to cause them to be amorous is busted. The mead, being acidic was supposed to also lower the woman's pH supposedly killing off female DNA sperm so a baby boy was insured. That also is bunk. They married young back then and I think hormones alone would let the couple be amorous.

I recall finding a history of the word when doing some mead research, but like so many things, I've forgotten it. I'll see if it comes up in my research files, but it's probably a lower priority than some other research I need to do.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

"Life is a flower of which love is the honey" --Victor Hugo

Disclaimer: I found this on the internet and have not done any research to confirm that the author is correctly cited.

On the humorous side:
*honeymoon* - 1. a short period of doting between dating and debting 
2. the time between "I do" and "You'd better!"


----------

